# A Blog?!



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh cool...I can have a blog on this site!

Anyway, 2 years ago, I got this odd little book called _Extreme Pets_, about exotic pets and how to keep them. Ever since then, I have bombarded my mum with reasons why exotic pets are so good, why I should have one, and "So maybe...please???!!!" Of course, the answer was always, "After your hamsters, I'll think about it." I don't know if anyone reading this is a parent, but I'm sure that if you are your familiar with parent speak and that "After Your Hamsters Maybe I'll Think About It" is the nice way of saying no. However, I'm hoping she'll give up, and it's become a little bit of a race against time as I have been offered a plated lizard for £70--but I have to persuade my mum before July!

As your probably now aware, my current faves are Gerrhosaurus major. They're cute, docile, and easy to care for, as I'm sure Philip Purser, author of _Insect-Eating Lizards_ would agree. In this book he wrote:

*Pet suitability:* 1. _It is with great pleasure that I recommend the Sudan plated lizard to any and all hobbyists. This is a rough-and-tumble, non-aggressive, hardy, and loveable captive_...(a lot of rambling about how awesome the lizards are)..._this stalwart reptile can easily bring a decade of reptilian joy to its keeper._

Before July...


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

i dont really know about plated lizards but if you want a lively and very easy to keep pet i would highly recomend a bearded dragon, very fun and easy to keep


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

ma mam was like that last year bt since then iv got a bird,a turtle,fish,a boa and im breeding corn snakes. ha


----------

